# Building a championship winning physique



## Bulgaria90 (Nov 20, 2014)

Bodybuilding/fitness has been a big passion of mine over the last few years and has been an outlet outside of work/everyday life as a means of challenging my own limits and pushing past what I thought possible. 

I recently competed in the BNBF Southern Qualifiers back in June (of this year), coming 6th out of a decent lineup of 9 guys, some of whom were a lot older than me, although some appeared to be of a similar age. The problem was I knew I didn't do myself justice; prepping was subpar (too many cheat meals and lack of structured cardio) and I relied on being naturally lean and bringing good upper body condition, however my legs looked flat and lacked detail/development to challenge for the qualifying places for the finals. I want to go into my next competition knowing that I could of done no more from the point I step onstage, and give the best account of myself. Work ethic and diligence with regards to diet needs to be a lot more stringent. Stepping onstage was such a buzz and doing my posing routine for one minute was a daunting albeit amazing feeling. 

From here on out I need to go into full offseason mode; I'm going to get a food diary and log all my food for the day, not tracking calories but making sure I take in 6-8 meals with added calories from peanut butter, weight gainer etc. I have to really endorse the notion of eating to grow and training heavy 10-4 rep range and utilising the two aforementioned means to make some serious gains ie eating and lifting big. I'm typically ectomorph and naturally very, very lean; I'm up from 79kg from stage day to 85kg but still looking not far from contest shape.... So need to increase cals significantly to kick start some new growth. 

Legs are a big focus, training them twice per week (one quad focus/one ham focus workout) with calves trained most upper body days (start of workout). 

I truly believe if I can put all my efforts into this, I can make it onto a world championship stage; this journal is a means of logging my endeavours in a more diligent manner, as opposed to sporadic eating and training sessions, which I don't think is conducive to success in bodybuilding. Hope you all enjoy!!! Any questions fire away...













Legs taken today:






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## strongman760 (Nov 20, 2014)

Looking good buddy!! How old are you?? I wish you the best of luck in your journey!!


----------



## TripleOvertime (Nov 20, 2014)

Look fantastic man.  I think you got what it takes.


----------

